# Dealer Added Too Much Oil - Abnormally low Fuel Econ



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I would absolutely document everything, overfilling a motor is nothing to play with. I would make sure that way if anything happens you have documentation, even if the motor is a little ways out of the warranty. If whatever goes wrong can be tied to that, you can make sure they fix it. 
I had the same issue with a dealer that said the motor was low on oil, added oil, and then I went back the next day to show them they over filled it by about an inch. They fixed it then, but I kept documentation. I no longer have the Cruze, but I kept the documentation they overfilled it until I got rid of it. But I drove it less than 30 miles.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Do you have any engine or service lights on?


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/vid...oil-in-your-engine/vi-BBNwuK3?ocid=spartanntp


----------

